# Happy Birthday Mike!



## ripjack13 (Aug 31, 2017)

@Mike1950

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 31, 2017)

I forget how many centuries you are now....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 31, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 31, 2017)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY! Better keep a fire extinguisher handy to put out all those candles on the cake!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Aug 31, 2017)

Happy Birthday Mike! The sequoias they planted when you were born are an incredible tribute to you! Tony

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## TimR (Aug 31, 2017)

Happy Birthday!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Aug 31, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> I forget how many centuries you are now....


After you get so old, birthdays don't count anymore. That's the way I see it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Aug 31, 2017)

Happy Birthday.. hope it's a great one

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 31, 2017)

Happy Birthday you old geezer!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 31, 2017)

Have a wonderful day! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 31, 2017)

Happy birthday, Mike!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 31, 2017)

Happy birthday! What's it like being born before the calendar was invented?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 1, 2017)

Happy birthday, Mike!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 1, 2017)

Happy birthday sir. I hope you had a great day.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Sep 1, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 1, 2017)

Happy Birthday @Mike1950

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 1, 2017)

LOL!! how did i know there would be jokes in this thread........ Hope ya had a good b day Mike looks like im a day late

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Sep 1, 2017)

You're still counting?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 1, 2017)

Happy Birthday old man!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 1, 2017)

gman2431 said:


> LOL!! how did i know there would be jokes in this thread........ Hope ya had a good b day Mike looks like im a day late



I am used to the abuse- they like pikin on the ...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 1, 2017)

Happy Birthday Mike !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

